# Where to buy a tortoise?



## ErinLaForce16 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey everybody. I'm looking to buy either a Russian or a Greek tortoise. Which one would be better? I'm going to have him inside but I'll be bringing him outside every day that it's warm enough. Where would you suggest that I buy him from? I was looking at The Tortoise Shack. I've got one tortoise from there before but sadly I don't have him anymore. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## CharlieScene18 (Jan 15, 2014)

Petco usually has some Russian Tortoises. Usually ranging from 100-150 dollars depending on their size. I suggest buying a Russian or Greek Tortoise from turtleshack.com or some website that sells reptiles if you want it as a baby. As for which one would be better I have no idea both are pretty awesome[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


I'm completely new to reptile I recently bought two Baby Sulcatas but I know enough about a lot of different types of animals to know that a UVA/UVB bulb is important for the overall health of any reptile. In case you're wondering the difference in UVA and UVB is just the frequency of the light's wavelengths.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 15, 2014)

Erin,
Where do you live? This could help narrow things down for you in finding a breeder either from folks referrals here, or even from one of the members here.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 15, 2014)

Well I highly recommend buying from someone on the forum! That would be my first choice CGKeith has Greeks, Gary~GBtortoises has Greeks, Tyler Stewart has many species. I would definitely research the forum for breeders on here, as you know the hatchlings are off to such as healthy start and you will be provided with so much information about raising a healthy hatchling. I haven't purchased from turtle shack, but I know many reviews aren't the best. Petco and petsmart usually have inexperienced people and I don't find their tortoises to be in the greatest health, but I always recommend experienced tortoise owners to get together and save all of them from there


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 15, 2014)

Petco has some fine employees working there. They are restricted by corporate on how far they can go in regard to suggestions they don't sell, and in that they are a business and space is money, they can't devote the space needed for a tortoise that would be in someone house or better yet in ones yard. In reality, most of the responsibility for the proper keeping of an animal falls on the buyer/keeper. I have zero affiliation with Petco or petsmart other than a friend here on the forum whom I thank for carrying the torch in darkness.


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 15, 2014)

maybe you should scout out the tort then check out the seller. i prefer to select my torts myself mostly with pictures of indeviduals,there are some nice sellers and some not so nice sellers ,paypal is not my first choice regarding payment,credit cards afford you more protection by being able to cancel payment if any problems arise....torts tend to be seasonal,spring time will bring tons of hatchlings for you to peruse.take your time ,do your homework ,read many post and you will be in a better position to make a choice in what might be a life long companion....we will be here for you for a long long time....why are you thinking russian or greek?...have you researched the forrest species ? some of them are great pets .


what happend to your other tort?


----------



## ErinLaForce16 (Jan 16, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Erin,
> Where do you live? This could help narrow things down for you in finding a breeder either from folks referrals here, or even from one of the members here.



I live in Mobile, Alabama




edwardbo said:


> maybe you should scout out the tort then check out the seller. i prefer to select my torts myself mostly with pictures of indeviduals,there are some nice sellers and some not so nice sellers ,paypal is not my first choice regarding payment,credit cards afford you more protection by being able to cancel payment if any problems arise....torts tend to be seasonal,spring time will bring tons of hatchlings for you to peruse.take your time ,do your homework ,read many post and you will be in a better position to make a choice in what might be a life long companion....we will be here for you for a long long time....why are you thinking russian or greek?...have you researched the forrest species ? some of them are great pets .
> 
> 
> what happend to your other tort?








edwardbo said:


> maybe you should scout out the tort then check out the seller. i prefer to select my torts myself mostly with pictures of indeviduals,there are some nice sellers and some not so nice sellers ,paypal is not my first choice regarding payment,credit cards afford you more protection by being able to cancel payment if any problems arise....torts tend to be seasonal,spring time will bring tons of hatchlings for you to peruse.take your time ,do your homework ,read many post and you will be in a better position to make a choice in what might be a life long companion....we will be here for you for a long long time....why are you thinking russian or greek?...have you researched the forrest species ? some of them are great pets .
> 
> 
> what happend to your other tort?





My other tort was a Russian but he died. We have no idea what happened. The only thing I could think of was that the place we got him from was not a good place to get a tortoise from. He had every thing he needed. He died after a couple of weeks.


I found a Russian on LLLReptile. Is that a good place to get one from?


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2014)

Take the time to find a breeder and don't buy a wild caught one for your first. You've already lost one. Don't make the same mistake twice. This might take you a while since its the wrong tie of year, but be patient. 

Do some searching in the vendor review on tortoise shack. I have not yet seen a customer of their with anything good to say.

And here is a russian care sheet to offset all the bad advice that is "out there":
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-80698.html


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you Tom.


----------



## diamondbp (Jan 16, 2014)

I agree to check with the forum members first to see if a member that breeds them has anything available. It might require some waiting but the quality of the tortoise will outweight the wait time. I would put Petco and Petsmart last on the list. If you want to buy one there than you're free to, but try your hardest to find a local breeder or a forum member that could help you out first.

Best of luck! I look forward to seeing what you end up with with tons of pictures 


also if Hermann tortoises are a possibility than check out hermannihaven.com or gardenstatetortoise.com with Chris to see if he has anything available. I know Andrew at Arizona Tortoise Compound just got some nice Hermann tortoises in which are very similar to Greeks.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 17, 2014)

Good place to shop: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forum-26.html

As to which species, I rate, in order of desirability:

1 - Eastern and/or Dalmatian Hermann's

2 - Iberian Greek

3 - all other Greeks

4 - Russians

I like a tortoise with a winning personality and a hardy constitution...all of these are pretty hardy.


----------



## kellychipoos (Jan 17, 2014)

I would say to look on Craigslist and possibly adopt one, I've seen them listed many times in my area, also contact ur local rescue groups they might be able to send ya to a tort rescue and give one of their animals a new lease on life


----------



## Raymo2477 (Jan 17, 2014)

Try a breeder or a show.

I am partial to Herman's. They are hardy and unlike Russians they are burrowers.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 17, 2014)

If you can get local Craigslist , reptile show, or local breeder that is a good way to go . The advantages are you can see the animals health and avoid shipping costs. If you can get one on Craigslist often they can sometimes come with equipment which can be another saving.

I really like the Russians. They are a beautiful tortoise to me. I like the large scales and yellow coloring some can have. I like the round shape. They are little tanks with personality. I like the fact too that I can turn of the heat at night as I always worry about fires especially with cats. I would avoid babies if you can and go with a juvenile & or adult with whatever you decide.


----------

